# 1986 pt99af



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yup, this one dates from 1986 and has performed flawlessly save a loose adjustable rear sight pin that was a fairly simple fix.

It does have a few minor tweaks: Bullseye Spring kit; Polished trigger, sear & barrel ramp; beveled magazine well; trigger overtravel stop; Wayland checkered Bocote grips with Hogue hex grip screws. Some Bonanza gold filling was applied to dress things up a tad. The Accu-Systems bushing-compensator was recommended to me by some LEOs. Bought it way back when too. It features a ramped wedge that forces the barrel to lock up in the same position after each shot. That solves the Taurus/Beretta barrel "slop" accuracy issue very effectively. I did a recent search and found the also long discontinued Beretta factory version of that same bushing-compensator going for 3 figures on the Beretta forums! I think mine was around $20 twenty some odd years ago 










--Bob


----------

